# 😢 The saddest day



## poiuytrewq (19 September 2020)

Some may possibly know about this cat but I’ve not mentioned her in ages. 
We moved here about 5 yrs ago. Soon realised we had a resident local stray/feral. Often with kittens and in a fairly bad looking way. She was long haired so always looked a state and with constant kittens to feed skinny. 
We trapped her and her last kitten, spayed her, he was too young so moved them into the spare room til he was older. 
Anyway both went back out. He vanished she hung round and over the years became by best little yard companion. Rarely going far (no need to hunt or go out in bad weather!) she turned into the prettiest looking cat. She got fat, loved her food and was always following me round shouting for more. 
We had obligatory nose bumps and she actually gave kisses. Every morning she was waiting and when I got home from work. She sat with my while I mucked out and very often while I poo picked the fields. 
-I actually got Arlo who more will remember because she made me love cats and I wanted a house cat! (He’s bit of a failure at that but getting better!) 
So Wednesday pm, fed as usual, said goodnight. Thursday am no where to be seen. I called and left her food. Wandered round looking for her at home/ fields a few times that day. Was worried then, she never went far and always came without fail. 
Friday am- I went out and there she was, waiting. It was pretty instantly obvious she was hurt  
I wrapped her up and put her safe, did the horses quickly (as it was 7.15 and the emergency 24hr vet is a good 45 min drive and my own vet opened at 8) 
Was there when they opened. 
She wasn’t able to be saved :’( 
There was a slight chance but poor prognosis and it involved long hospitalisation and months of cage rest rehab which for a cat who was terrified of being shut in and other people would have been cruel and just to stressful. The vet said he’d not be recommending that route even for a pet cat happy to be shut in and constantly handled. 
So I let her go. I’m heartbroken 
Someone had hit her in their car Wednesday night and the bit that’s killing me is that she spent the last 24 hours where? How the hell she got home I have no idea as her whole body was so damaged. She came home and I couldn’t help her. 
She had terrible injuries and i just can’t get that part out of my head. 
If only someone had knocked the door of left a note, anything so that I knew where to look. 
She purred when i picked her up 😢❤️
Sleep tight princess kitten.


----------



## albeg (19 September 2020)

So sorry to hear this P.


----------



## ihatework (19 September 2020)

How very sad, I am sorry.
What a lucky stray cat to be tamed though, sounds like she had a wonderful life


----------



## OldNag (19 September 2020)

I am so sorry, that's so very sad. Sleep tight little one xx


----------



## Amymay (19 September 2020)

She was so lucky to have had you in her life. Sleep tight little one 💕🌈


----------



## meleeka (19 September 2020)

I’m so sorry this happened  
She looks incredibly like the feral cat I adopted once.  It was such an amazing feeling when she trusted me enough to let me touch her (never could actually stroke her though).  I too had her speyed and she blossomed.  I never knew what happened to her although I suspect the same thing, so take comfort from the fact that you were able to help end her suffering and you don’t have to wonder about what happened to her.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (19 September 2020)

I'm so sorry.  The driver might not have known or might have been unable to find her to help her.  She was obviously a tough little cookie.  She came home so that you could help her and you did just that.  You took her pain away.  She was a lucky puss to meet you when you moved in.


----------



## Baywonder (19 September 2020)

I am so, so sorry to read this - what a truly dreadful thing to happen.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 September 2020)

So sorry xx


----------



## Lindylouanne (19 September 2020)

I’m so sorry xx


----------



## Jeni the dragon (19 September 2020)

I'm so,so sorry. She was so lucky to find you.


----------



## scats (19 September 2020)

I’m so sorry xxx


----------



## Shady (19 September 2020)

Oh P i'm  sorry . That is just so sad. Like PAS said,  she made it home so you could help her when it was needed the most.  xxxxxx


----------



## angrybird1 (19 September 2020)

So sorry.


----------



## Rumtytum (19 September 2020)

Oh poiuytrewq I am so sorry.  Nothing will take the pain away, but she made it back home to you, you were able to stop her suffering any more and you were with her at the end. RIP beautiful little girl.


----------



## WandaMare (19 September 2020)

So sorry Poiutrewq, she looks such a little sweet thing. So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Lynnfigaro (19 September 2020)

I am so sorry she looks like a lovely wee cat. Just think of the good life she had with you compared to the life the wee soul would have had if she had not met you


----------



## Blanche (19 September 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Big virtual hugs from me. RIP puss cat.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (19 September 2020)

I am so sorry to hear this.  Such a sweet little cat.  Been there all too often with ours.  Just be thankful you aren't left wondering what happened to her.


----------



## Bellasophia (19 September 2020)

Really sad,after reading her lovely life change with you
.You did your best and she was loved.


----------



## View (19 September 2020)

So sorry, but she knew you would help her and you did.


----------



## cava14una (19 September 2020)

How lucky was she to have found you! She had a happy well cared for life and you did the best you could for her right to the end! RIP pretty girl


----------



## FinnishLapphund (19 September 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She had the loveliest life with you, at your yard, and even though it is crap that it had to end the way it did, as Meleeka, and Errin Paddywack said, you won't have to wonder about what happened to her. 

Instead of thinking about for how long she might have suffered, try to think that who knows for how long she would have suffered if she hadn't made it home. Because you definitely did help her, although it wasn't in the way that any of us would have wished for, you did help end her suffering. {{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


----------



## ycbm (19 September 2020)

So sorry P, I hope you can remember the good times and the bad bits fade soon.  
.


----------



## poiuytrewq (19 September 2020)

Thank you all so much, and thank you all for understanding although she wasn’t a house cat she still meant the world to me. So many people’s initial response has been “oh thank god it was that one” (as in not Arlo, our “proper” cat) 
Obviously I’d be devastated if it had happened to him too but am kind of annoyed by the implication she didn’t really matter. 
The fact she came home is truly bitter sweet. It was a real she actually really trusts me moment.


----------



## cava14una (19 September 2020)

When we moved to this house there was a derelict house next door which came with a resident cat. He was an old feral boy we never managed to touch him but he did come for regular meals. 
We called him Old Deuteronomy. He just vanished one day and I never knew what happened to him.


----------



## poiuytrewq (19 September 2020)

cava14una said:



			When we moved to this house there was a derelict house next door which came with a resident cat. He was an old feral boy we never managed to touch him but he did come for regular meals. 
We called him Old Deuteronomy. He just vanished one day and I never knew what happened to him.
		
Click to expand...

That’s sad, I’m grateful that didn’t happen here. When my other cat Arlo went missing it was the not knowing that was tough.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (19 September 2020)

poiuytrewq said:



			Thank you all so much, and thank you all for understanding although she wasn’t a house cat she still meant the world to me. So many people’s initial response has been “oh thank god it was that one” (as in not Arlo, our “proper” cat)
Obviously I’d be devastated if it had happened to him too but am kind of annoyed by the implication she didn’t really matter.
The fact she came home is truly bitter sweet. It was a real she actually really trusts me moment.
		
Click to expand...







 They've said what? I wonder how they're thinking, do they perhaps also think that your horses is not your proper horses either then, since they don't live in your home? 

**Sigh** Some people are weird. Again, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## poiuytrewq (19 September 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:








 They've said what? I wonder how they're thinking, do they perhaps also think that your horses is not your proper horses either then, since they don't live in your home? 

**Sigh** Some people are weird. Again, I'm so sorry for your loss.
		
Click to expand...

Several comments yes. I don’t know, maybe I’d have thought that once upon a time. 
I felt at first the vet had that opinion also. On first look he said as she’s a feral I suggest we pts. At which point I said if she could kindly be saved I was happy to pay. 
My uncle sadly passed away a month or so back, I got a little money and he loved cats. He’d have been happy to pay the bill and saved her, if it were kind.


----------



## Quigleyandme (19 September 2020)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 September 2020)

so sorry but because she met you she had a fabulous life and you helped her in the end as well....it sounds harsher than i mean but she just had a short time in pain in comparison to many animals who have a lifetime of bad treatment etc.  at least you were there for her and she is now not in pain...hugs  xx


----------



## julesjoy (19 September 2020)

You absolutely did help her, you took her pain away. So sorry for your loss, your love for her shines through.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (19 September 2020)

Oh crikey that's so sad, I'm ever so sorry to read this.  I know how it feels, my gorgeous girl died last September and I'm still heartbroken.  They leave the biggest void.  It sounds like she had a lovely life with you.  She was loved and she knew it, and she loved you back - the fact she came back to you is testament to that.  Please accept a massive hug from me, from one broken heart to another xxx


----------



## ElvisandTilly (19 September 2020)

So sorry for your loss 😢


----------



## poiuytrewq (19 September 2020)

Your all so kind. That sounds silly but....


----------



## IamMe (19 September 2020)

I'm so so sorry, its utterly deveststing when this happens. Please take care


----------



## FinnishLapphund (19 September 2020)

poiuytrewq said:



			Several comments yes. I don’t know, maybe I’d have thought that once upon a time.
I felt at first the vet had that opinion also. On first look he said as she’s a feral I suggest we pts. At which point I said if she could kindly be saved I was happy to pay.
My uncle sadly passed away a month or so back, I got a little money and he loved cats. He’d have been happy to pay the bill and saved her, if it were kind.
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle.

Some yard cats are only there for food, and shelter, but they can still be big personalities, and the way you describe her seeking your company, following you around the yard etc, Princess kitten was definitely more than just a feral cat.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 September 2020)

So sorry. She obviously held you in great esteem to return for your help. ((Hugs))


----------



## Archangel (20 September 2020)

So sorry for your loss. Feral cats who a adopt a human are very special cats.


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 September 2020)

Oh that's so sad 😞  I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad she came back to you so you could help her in the end, even though she couldn't be fixed you did her a great kindness in endingher pain.  She must have really trusted you and knew you would look after her. x


----------



## chaps89 (21 September 2020)

Oh I'm so sorry. What a traumatic ending, I'm so glad she found her way back to you so that you could take her to the vet for a dignified end and have a bit of closure. She was obviously very loved by you.


----------

